# Qual foi o mês mais interessante do ano 2019?



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2019 às 10:33)

Já que o ano está a acabar, decidi criar um inquérito para saber qual foi o mês mais interessante deste ano que passou. 

Eu tinha dúvidas entre novembro e dezembro. Novembro foi bastante chuvoso e choveu em quase todos os dias na minha zona, mas grande parte do mês foi aborrecido. No dia 13, por exemplo, ainda só tinha acumulados uns 8 mm. Entretanto, passada uma semana de alguma chuva intensa, o acumulado lá subiu para os 112 mm, sendo que na última semana pouco choveu. Mas sim, pela chuva o mês mais interessante foi novembro.  

Já dezembro foi claramente surpreendente. Começou com aguaceiros fortes e depois tivemos frio e sol. Entretanto voltaram os aguaceiros mais fortes e as frentes, que elevaram o acumulado para os 15 mm. Depois tivemos uma semana de arromba, com a passagem de três tempestades, que trouxeram chuva forte, vento muito forte (a rajada máxima do ano foi registada nesses dias), cheias, inundações, enxurradas... E finalmente, depois dum Natal quente e para acabar bem o ano, um belo nevoeiro à antiga.  

Eu cá por mim escolho dezembro.


----------



## Mammatus (31 Dez 2019 às 14:04)

Epah eu escolho Dezembro por conta do trio de depressões que indirectamente afectaram o país (Daniel, Elsa e Fabien). Há muito tempo que não tínhamos uma semana tão tempestuosa como a vivida entre 15 e 21 de Dezembro.

Novembro poderia ter sido muito melhor.

Inverno e Primavera de 2019 foram uma sensaboria completa.

Este é o meu último post do ano, desta feita desejo-vos um óptimo 2020 e que este seja repleto de bons eventos aqui no burgo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 14:09)

Dezembro...


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2019 às 16:04)

Eu também escolho Dezembro, Novembro teve mais dias de chuva, mas na semana que choveu, choveu a valer e praticamente em todo país.

Destacar Novembro e Abril que no geral foram chuvosos também.

Os outros meses foram desinteressantes, destaco os dias 25/26 de Agosto a nível de trovoadas, principalmente o dia 26 no interior, onde houve bastante actividade elétrica.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 12:51)

Bem, a vitória foi arrebatadora, mas já estava à espera desta escolha. 
Janeiro, (...) Novembro - 0% 
Dezembro - 100% 

Número de votos - 10 

Se fosse o ano de 2018, possivelmente já teríamos uns a porem março, outros novembro e talvez alguns até punham outubro ou maio (devido às trovoadas).  Veremos como será este ano.


----------

